# Cardio or Weights in AM



## AdvoCare31 (Aug 5, 2017)

Good evening,

I am currently looking to cut 2% body fat at the moment and have created a 3-day split of upper, lower and full body resistance training coupled with HIIT cardio.  I particularly like to wake up early in the AM (4 AM or so before the kiddos wake up) to get a workout in.  Which would be most beneficial, weights or cardio in the AM?

Thanks,

J


----------



## AdvoCare31 (Aug 6, 2017)

Made a decision based on research-based articles- fasted carb meal (protein and a fast-digesting fat) pre-and post cardio. Weights in the evening with simple carbs pre and post with protein 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Aug 6, 2017)

AdvoCare31 said:


> Made a decision based on research-based articles- fasted carb meal (protein and a fast-digesting fat) pre-and post cardio. Weights in the evening with simple carbs pre and post with protein
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You know that cardio is not so good for fat burn? There's a fat burn zone and it's lower than the cardio zone. You should look up your age and find out what your heart rate should be for maximum fat burn and try to keep your heart rate in that zone for an hour a day. When you're in the cardio zone; you can't metabolize enough fat to keep up with your burn rate; and your body has to get the calories from somewhere, so it will metabolize muscle to keep up. It can metabolize muscle easer than fat and I don't think that's what you want.


----------



## AdvoCare31 (Aug 6, 2017)

solidassears said:


> You know that cardio is not so good for fat burn? There's a fat burn zone and it's lower than the cardio zone. You should look up your age and find out what your heart rate should be for maximum fat burn and try to keep your heart rate in that zone for an hour a day. When you're in the cardio zone; you can't metabolize enough fat to keep up with your burn rate; and your body has to get the calories from somewhere, so it will metabolize muscle to keep up. It can metabolize muscle easer than fat and I don't think that's what you want.



I will look into it- I especially enjoy and only do High Intensity Interval Training for a limited amount of time. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Aug 9, 2017)

solidassears said:


> You know that cardio is not so good for fat burn? There's a fat burn zone and it's lower than the cardio zone. You should look up your age and find out what your heart rate should be for maximum fat burn and try to keep your heart rate in that zone for an hour a day. When you're in the cardio zone; you can't metabolize enough fat to keep up with your burn rate; and your body has to get the calories from somewhere, so it will metabolize muscle to keep up. It can metabolize muscle easer than fat and I don't think that's what you want.



*Moranic Information*

The information presented in this post is strung together with half truths and incompetent information.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## solidassears (Aug 9, 2017)

Well then Kenny, please enlighten us.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Aug 10, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Well then Kenny, please enlighten us.



Okay, here's the breakdown this down...

"You know that cardio is not so good for fat burn? There's a fat burn zone and it's lower than the cardio zone. You should look up your age and find out what your heart rate should be for maximum fat burn and try to keep your heart rate in that zone for an hour a day."

*Fat Burning Exercise *

1) "The Fat Burning Zone":  You got part of this correct.  A greater percentage of fat is burned with during Low Level Activities such as walking.  The lower the level of intensity of an activity, the greater the percentage of fat burned. 

Sleep is the the longest and lowest activity there is.  Sleeping is an aerobic activity by definition. 

However, only a minimal amount of calories/body fat is burned during sleep, walking, watching TV, etc.  

All activities in the "Fat Burning Zone" burn a larger percentage of fat, the amount of calories/amount of fat burned is Minimal.  

Thus, while Sleeping and Low Level Activities burn the greatest percentage of fat, they do little to decrease body fat store/burn calories. 

2) Metabolic Training

High Intensity Activities that elevate your heart rate into the 80% of Heart Rate Max Zone for your age and maintain it, elevate your metabolism for hours after your training session. 

Research shows that Metabolic-High Intensity Training burns more body fat that Low Level Activities in the "Fat Burning Zone".

*FORGET THE FAT-BURN ZONE*
High Intensity Aerobics Amazingly Effective
http://www.cbass.com/FATBURN.HTM

"...the total energy cost of the ET *(Endurance Training/"Fat Burning Zone*) program was substantially greater than the HIIT (*High Intensity Interval Training*) program. The researchers calculated that the ET group burned more than twice as many calories while exercising than the HIIT program. But (surprise, surprise) skinfold measurements showed that the HIIT group lost more subcutaneous fat. "Moreover," reported the researchers, "when the difference in the total energy cost of the program was taken into account..., the subcutaneous fat loss was ninefold greater in the HIIT program than in the ET program." In short, *the HIIT group got 9 times more fat-loss benefit for every calorie burned exercising*.

That means the Metabolic-High Intensity Training Programs are more efficient at burning body fat as well as increasing muscle mass than Low Level Activities.

Metabolic-High Intensity Activities include...

a) High Intensity Interval Training Aerobics

b) Circuit Weight Training

c) P90X, Insanity,etc Programs



> When you're in the cardio zone; you can't metabolize enough fat to keep up with your burn rate; and your body has to get the calories from somewhere, so it will metabolize muscle to keep up. It can metabolize muscle easer than fat and I don't think that's what you want.



*Energy Substrates*

Virtually no muscle is burned during exercise for fuel.  This dogma continue to be incorrectly perpetuated. 

The fuel source used is dependent on how the exercise is performed. 

a) Low Level Exercise: The greatest percentage of fuel comes from body fat.  However, very few calories are burned with this method unless you are an Ultra Endurance Athlete.

That is one of the reason obese individual never "Walk their asses off"; remain over weight.  

In plain English, Low Level "Fat Burning Zone" exercise don't burn many calories.

2) Moderately High Level Sustained Activities:  Energy from jogging (similar activities) for moderate long periods (30 minutes to an hour) primarily burn glucose (carbohydrates stored in muscle) and ketones (fractured body fats). 

3) High Intensity Training: Short duration high intensity training (such as sprints) performed for 30 seconds or less with rest period between sprint primarily burn ATP (Adenosine Triphosphate) and glucose (carbohydrates).

Very little protein from ANY of the above types of exercises "Burn Muscle".  The body's "Survival Mechanism" ONLY utilize calories from protein (muscle) in extreme cases.

*"You can't out train a bad diet."*

The key to decreasing body fat/weight is Caloric Deficit.  

The optimal method in obtaining a Caloric Deficit is Diet. 

Exercise come in a distance second when it come to calories/burning body fat. 

*The Role of Exercise*

Exercise provides a synergistic effect with fat/weight loss. 

1) It preserves and builds muscle mass. 

2) Improve Insulin Sensitivity.  Insulin Resistance is one of the main issues over weight individual face.  Insulin Resistance individual tend to store body fat/gain weight.

3) Metabolic-High Intensity Training Method...

a) Elevate your metabolism up to "9 time more" than Low Level-"Fat Burning Zone" exercise does.  That means you continue to burn calories/body fat long after your workout is over. 

b) It increases muscle mass. 

c) High Intensity Interval Training Cardio (Circuit Weight Training, P90X, Insanity, etc) increases both your anaerobic and aerobic (VO2 Max) capacity. 

Research demonstrated greater gains in VO2 Max with High Intensity Interval Training...

"The moderate-intensity endurance training program produced a significant increase in V02max (about 10%), but had no effect on anaerobic capacity. The h*igh-intensity intermittent protocol improved V02max by about 14%*; anaerobic capacity increased by a whopping 28%." Source: Forget The Fat Burning Zone, http://www.cbass.com/FATBURN.HTM

*Don't Take My Word For It*

Don't take my word or anyone's.  

Do your own research and come to you own conclusions

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Aug 10, 2017)

AdvoCare31 said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I am currently looking to cut 2% body fat at the moment and have created a 3-day split of upper, lower and full body resistance training coupled with HIIT cardio.  I particularly like to wake up early in the AM (4 AM or so before the kiddos wake up) to get a workout in.  Which would be most beneficial, weights or cardio in the AM?
> 
> ...



*Diet Is The Key...*

The key to decreasing body fat is diet.  

Exercise provide a synergistic effect but is secondary.

Thus, you primary focus need to be on decreasing your calorie intake. 

*"Weights or Cardio in the Am?*

That is tantamount to asking which is better, having 10 dimes or 4 quarters? 

The outcome is essentially the same.

*Circadian Rhythm*

One of the main determinates of your workout (physically efficiency), as well as you mental capacity is Circadian Rhythm. 

Your body temperature varies slightly throughout the day. 

You are most efficient physically and mentally when your body temperature is at it highest; least efficient when you body temperature is at its lowest. 

*Plotting Your Circadian Rhythm*

One method is to take your temperature upon waking.  Then take it every three hours and plot it. 

Doing so will provide you with when your body temperature is the highest (you're most efficient) and when it low (you're least efficient). 

While that work there is...

*A More Practical Method*

The majority of individual know what part of the day they have the most energy and the least. 

Plotting your daily body temperature is interesting.  What it will do is tell you what you already know. 

*Early Birds and Night Owls*

The reason individual are Early Bird or Night Owls has to do with your Circadian Rhythm. 

Circadian Rhythm isn't something you can modify or change.  

Thus, one of the keys to optimizing you training sessions is to try and train when you Circadian Rhythm is in the optimal zone. 

That is also true when making major decisions; do so when you are in your optimal zone.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## solidassears (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks Kenny; what this says actually matches my personal experience; the problem was that I was getting the riot act from my wife for exercising at cardio levels when I wanted to lose fat. You just gave me some great ammunition!


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Aug 10, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Thanks Kenny; what this says actually matches my personal experience; the problem was that I was getting the riot act from my wife for exercising at cardio levels when I wanted to lose fat. You just gave me some great ammunition!



I apologize for my initial reply.  I tend to be too blunt. 

I did my research on something new and a bit controversial.  My wife gave me the riot act it; something she is clueless about and I let her know it.  That did NOT workout well for me.. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## solidassears (Aug 10, 2017)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> I apologize for my initial reply.  I tend to be too blunt.
> 
> I did my research on something new and a bit controversial.  My wife gave me the riot act it; something she is clueless about and I let her know it.  That did NOT workout well for me..
> 
> Kenny Croxdale



 Man; I can relate to that! 

No worries, I am always open to learn something new and I should have phrased what I wrote differently; I should have said; I've been told....


----------



## AdvoCare31 (Aug 10, 2017)

Truly blessed for both of your responses.  My diet is pretty tight due to food allergies:  no dairy, gluten, yeast products, peaches, pears, cocoa, coconut, oranges, broccoli, etc.  I eat mostly proteins and healthy fats along with a few carbs (brown rice, sweet potatoes, veggies, etc).  On another note,  I'm looking to continue my profession as a physical education teacher for elementary students but also want to become a trainer.  Any suggestions if I should go for my Certified Strength and Conditioning Specialist or Certified Personal Trainer?

Thanks,

J


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Aug 11, 2017)

AdvoCare31 said:


> Truly blessed for both of your responses.  My diet is pretty tight due to food allergies:  no dairy, gluten, yeast products, peaches, pears, cocoa, coconut, oranges, broccoli, etc.  I eat mostly proteins and healthy fats along with a few carbs (brown rice, sweet potatoes, veggies, etc).



*Diet*

I understand you avoidance of certain foods based on your food allergies.  

However, "I eat mostly...healthy fat..." is a vague term.  With many individual it is mean a dramatic restriction of saturated fat.  Hopefully, that isn't part of your eating plan.

Saturated Fats are a vital component to hormonal production.  

*My Diet*

Due to a metabolic condition that I have, I am on a Ketogenic/Intermittent Fasting Diet.  

Approximately, 70% of my calories come from fats.  The percentage of fats recommended on a Ketogenic Diet (Drs Stephen Phinney and Jeff Volek) is approximately: 55% Monounsaturated, 27% Saturated, and 18% Polyunsaturated.  

My Saturated Fat intake is around 40%.  My Lipid Panel is excellent.

Rather than rambling on, I'll stop there.



> On another note,  I'm looking to continue my profession as a physical education teacher for elementary students but also want to become a trainer.  Any suggestions if I should go for my Certified Strength and Conditioning Specialist or Certified Personal Trainer?



*Certified Strength and Conditioning Specialist, CSCS*

I obtained my CSCS in 1998.  

I've host the Albuquerque Strength and Conditioning Clinic since 2012; a non-profit event sanctioned with the National Strength and Conditioning Association and the National Academy of Sport Medicine.  Information about the clinic is listed here: http://www.thefitnesssuperstore.com/

I did some part time Personal Training for two years.  

For the last twenty years, I have worked in Speciality Fitness Equipment Sales (Selling upper end fitness equipment.) 

First, I worked in Retail Sales, now I work in Outside Commercial Fitness Equipment Sales (Schools, Colleges, Physical Therapy, Motels, Apartments, Police, Fire, etc).

*My Recommendation*

1) Purchase The Textbook: Essentials of Strength Training and Conditioning

Read it cover to cover.  Then read it again cover to cover and take notes.  Read the book a third time, focus on your notes. 

2) Practice Exam: Purchase the Practice Exam. 

a) Take the test: On questions you answered incorrectly, look up the answers an assess why you answered it incorrectly. 

b) Repeatedly Take The Test: Keep taking the test until you get all the answers right. 

c) In reading the exam questions, break the question down into two parts.  

Read the first part and assess if that statement is correct. 

Read the second part of the question and assess if the statement is correct. 

_The Reason:_ 

The exam questions are often composed of two statement tied together.  One part of the question is correct, the other part is incorrect.

Another thing they do is interchange terms.  

_Personal Example:_

I continually incorrectly answered the "Sliding Filiment Theory" question, even after repeated reviewing the Textbook. 

What they did is interchange some of the terminology.  I knew the right answer but for some reason didn't pick it up.

*Analogy of Paying Attention to Detail*

A friend of mine once told me, "Elvis Presley and I both went to different schools at the same time." 

My reply was, "You knew Elvis?!!"  For some reason, I missed the part "went to different schools".   

c) Continue to re-read the Textbook and Take The Test.  

*Learning = Brainwashing*

As you know, learning something is a repetitive process.  You keep doing something until it is ingrained in your head.  

*My Son*

The summer after my son was in pre-school, each day we'd break down the alphabet and go over it until I was ready to throw up. 

When he started back in First Grade that fall, he had an edge because I had brainwashed the alphabet into his head and he'd learned to reading.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 21, 2017)

I think both are best exercises, I like to workout by using both ways.


----------



## CRAZY DOSER (Nov 24, 2017)

I would choose weights. No cardio.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Nov 26, 2017)

brandfrys said:


> I think both are best exercises, I like to workout by using both ways.



*Cardio*

It depend on how and when you preform your cardio. 

Too much cardio impairs muscle recovery.

The wrong type of cardio post resistance training, negates mTOR anabolic muscle building effect.

Length cardio triggers AMP-K, which triggers fat oxidation but in the process shuts that anabolic effect of resistance training.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Nov 26, 2017)

CRAZY DOSER said:


> I would choose weights. No cardio.



Cardio can be an effective tool, dependent on how your cardio program is written and performed.

Blanket statements of "No cardio" equate to throwing all cardio under the bus.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------

